# Sai lầm khi sử dụng máy giặt khiến máy nhanh hỏng



## DonKihote (9/9/18)

Máy giặt là thiết bị gia dụng có mặt trong hầu hết các gia đình hiện đại vì công năng tuyệt vời, giúp bạn giặt sạch, thậm chí sấy khô quần áo.
Thế nhưng, đôi khi chỉ vì những sai lầm nhỏ trong quá trình sử dụng cũng có thể làm bạn phải hao tâm và tốn của.

*Đổ quá nhiều bột giặt, nước giặt*
Nhiều người cho rằng, cứ cho nhiều bột giặt hay nước giặt vào máy giặt thì quần áo được sạch hơn. Tuy nhiên, đây là quan niệm hoàn toàn sai lầm, nếu không khắc phục sớm có thể khiến máy giặt của bạn bị tắc và quần áo sau khi giặt vẫn không sạch. Lý do là vì, chính lượng bột giặt, nước giặt đong thừa sẽ đọng lại trong máy giặt, không được xả hết ra ngoài và làm tắc máy.

Bạn chỉ nên dùng bột giặt hay nước giặt tùy theo từng loại quần áo và trọng lượng của máy giặt theo đúng hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất.




_Bạn chỉ nên dùng bột giặt hay nước giặt tùy theo từng loại quần áo và trọng lượng của máy giặt theo đúng hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất_​
*Nhồi nhét tất cả các loại quần áo vào máy giặt*
Bạn có biết, việc nhồi nhét tất cả các loại quần áo vào máy giặt cũng là một trong những sai lầm thường gặp, khiến tuổi thọ của chiếc máy giặt giảm đi không? Các nhà sản xuất máy giặt vẫn khuyên người tiêu dùng đó là nên phân loại đồ trước khi sử dụng máy giặt, vì có những loại chỉ nên giặt bằng tay chứ không nên giặt bằng máy.

Chẳng hạn như áo ngực, tốt nhất bạn nên giặt bằng tay thay vì dùng máy giặt, vì chính móc khóa hoặc những gọng cứng sắc nhọn của món đồ này cũng có thể làm hỏng máy giặt của bạn. Hơn nữa, giặt đồ lót bằng tay cũng không mất nhiều thời gian của bạn, vừa bảo vệ được chiếc máy giặt lại vừa không làm mất đi kiểu dáng của bộ đồ.

*Đóng máy giặt ngay sau khi sử dụng*
Đừng đóng máy giặt ngay lập tức sau khi sử dụng. Hãy để một lát để lồng giặt được ráo nước và hơi ẩm bay đi hết. Đồng thời vệ sinh lồng máy giặt thường xuyên để tẩy sạch bụi bẩn, cặn bột giặt cũng như giúp máy giặt làm việc tốt hơn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

